# German WL pup in AKC show!



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Just got this email about Hutch - he is from our H litter (Olek and Tina). Full black, big bone and head, excellent stop and dark eyes. Very nice structure. She is working a female from one of our other litters as well. Great job!

"Hutch did great at the show last weekend- He won best of breed puppy under an AKC judge against 3 Am Showline & 1 German Showline. And hands down had the best temperament commented on by judges and other exhibitors. I'll send a picture soon!"


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats, you must be so proud.

Any photos from the show?


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

THAT is awesome!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats! 
That is wonderful news that they see how good the working lines are.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Install is done!! And Starbucks is not open yet.

Yes, very happy. She is doing very well with her female in SCH and did the same with her when she was a puppy.

Pictures soon! Hutch was my boy, but is in an excellent home now.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Congrats, Sue! Form and function, ideal temperament and impressive looks. This is great news to get from her about little Hutch! Having an impartial observer (judge) giving kudos to a great breeding is so great. This is the quality we hope for in our dogs. Great going!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

What I meant by "my boy" (coffee has not really kicked in yet ;-) was that he and I just had this instant connection. He is a very personal type dog. One of those things that it is hard to let them go, but easier knowing that they will be in an excellent home( 1st and foremost)and working/show environment


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is AWESOME Sue!!! Way to go Hutch!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

That's GREAT Sue


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's GREAT.. congratulations.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Very neat!!
Who was the judge, can you find out?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Mary,

I will ask this weekend. I would like to know as well, as I will be showing his sister Hella in AKC and SV shows.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Please do!---and pictures of your boy would be great!!

I occassionally show my dogs in AKC, and always get compliments from the bystanders. Being in the ring against the likes of Scott and Jimmy though, I have never won


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations Sue








Sounds like he's a super nice boy, glad that the judge commented on how good of a temperament he had too!!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrats on finding an open minded judge. There are still a few out there. So glad to hear that Olek produced what you expected... and maybe even a little bit more! Maybe the US could get lucky and he'll find his way over here to stand for our gals for a while??

Would LOVE to see pics of Hutch/ Hella also


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats! I'd also love to know who the judge was.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

That is awesome!!


----------

